# FLAIR Motorhome



## irishflair (Sep 28, 2013)

I posted yesterday something about my 2008 Flair--some smart ass- henry asked why it took me so long to say something. Well I only found this web site yesterday when looking for another piece of info.

I took delivery in 2008 --on the way home I was deafened by squeaks from the body or suspension. It was snowing , icy & my son had taken a few days off college to do the trip so I was not about to turn back.

Squeaks investigated by me in Ireland & I found pneumatic sensor cable trapped between chassis & body & cut through--following discussion with factory I resolved this myself & eventually was supplied also with a new sensor complete with cables which I fitted.

Further squeaks came from an under dash cross bar & was only finally resolved last April by factory as dash had to come out--attempted to charge over 2000 Euro.

The fuel sender/gauge reads incorrectly , even with a full tank I had a low fuel warning--the tank came out in 2008 & despite this to this day I still have the problem recurring every so often. 

In between all this I was down with cancer & from time to time could not get the energy to make more strenuous efforts to get the manufacturer to play ball.

More later Michael


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I look forward to reading (and perhaps seeing) more - this is not a make that I have encountered before.

Do keep posting please,

Dave


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Its a Neismann Bischoff if I have typed it correctly I think Flair is the model


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Problems with the top end MHs do crop up.
Occasionally on the main German forum there are threads that go on for a long time re the many problems.
They obviously build lemons the same as all the other companies :roll:

http://www.wohnmobilforum.de/kategorien.php

Just a link to the forum not a particular post.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi irishflair

Sad that you have had the problems, including the cancer of course. With any motorhome problems are possible so it comes down to how well the manufacturer and dealer jump up to the mark and art things out.

We also have a Flair 8000 but 2006 model and have had it just about 1.5 years now, bought private so any squeaks are don't to me to sort.

We did have a horrible squeak when we got it and I eventually traced it to the subframe for the captains chair (bar version) which is under the floor and bolted to the vehicle chassis but it was rubbing on the floor when the chassis moved slightly.

The other thing I have done recently is remove the dashboard top and re fix the plenums for the heater vents as they had come loose and were banging around.

PS nice garage (full of toys)

Martin


----------



## irishflair (Sep 28, 2013)

*FLAIR Motorhome continued*

Thanks to VanFlair for your comments--my mail is mhiggins at eircom net Continuing my saga --I experienced very early on Suspension failures, fuel sensor failures, Headlamp ballast unit failures, central heating pump failure, fridge door lock failure, outer door lock failures , water pipe blowing off pump & flooding failure /damage. Leaking overhead hatch failure, fogged up passenger window failure(replaced) Throttle valve failure ( Iveco) all fixed myself except the passenger window done at factory & attempted to charge for same --even though caused ny the top hatch leaking as a result of body movement due to suspension failure.

Could not get a commitment from factory to readily deal with this

Why did I keep it ?? I could not sell it at a reasonable price--far to much losses

Only 19.000 KMS done in 5 years , now all problems almost sorted , what a saga

Michael ---in Galway Ireland--maybe being so far from the factory I was sold a Monday morning or Friday evening lemon ??brand new & top spec.

mhiggins at eircom net


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

First welcome to the MHF website Michael.
I am sorry to hear such a sad tale of woe compounded by your illness.
I hope that it is now in the past and you are fit and well.
The N & B Flair is supposedly one of the top of the range vehicles but I guess that even the top end vans have a percentage of duff ones.
It appears to me reading the posts on here that the owners who are located many miles from the dealer (because of geography) are the ones who have the most difficulty in resolving issues.
You will find a host of helpful subscribers on this website and I would recommend that you join. Yearly cost £12.50. and you have access to a wealth of information from those with years of experience.
We have had the occasional joker (non subscriber) on here who has started a wild goose chase and then disappeared and that I suspect is the reason why you were asked where were you for the past 5 years. 
Welcome again. I am just down the road from you.
Ian


----------

